# BlueLaKoonz Odin



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

After lots of waiting, Odin is finally home with us! He was a brilliant boy on the journey home and has already had something to eat and is now exploring. He purrs at everyone and is just wonderful!!!

Thanks so much Lou for such a wonderful boy...and I bought him a new duck too!

Lou
x


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ahh enjoy your new baby Lou. Glad you got home safe and sound.

Izzie


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

He's gorgeous...lovely pics.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh he's absolutely gorgeous! I remember seeing his kitten photo and thinking he was my favourite 

I love 'ginger' cats - they always seem like they have a story to tell..........lol!

Please keep posting piccies of him :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

awww! he is gorgeous, enjoy!!:cornut:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

He is lovely xxx


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

he is so sweet =]


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

He is gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

beautiful colour on him!

how old is he? have you weighed him yet?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Lou 

Hes very nice, I bet your so proud now and cant belive hes yours after all this time! Wishing you and Odin many many happy years together and hope he brings you happiness. Good luck for the future!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> beautiful colour on him!
> 
> how old is he? have you weighed him yet?


He weighs 4kg at 5.5months


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

LousKoonz said:


> He weighs 4kg at 5.5months


good weight  i seriously love his colouring

makes me realise how huge my tabby boy was as a kitten (he was 11lbs at the same age)


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

not a huge amount of difference in weight then  x

well now he hasn't got 3-4 hungry queens nicking his food and vice versa i'm sure he'll shoot up and outwards LOL x

Mum has very vibrant colours and the rest of his litter were just as vibrant - she may not be the best type maine coon as she's very old lines but she's produced some crackers with my Oz x


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

LousKoonz said:


> not a huge amount of difference in weight then  x
> 
> well now he hasn't got 3-4 hungry queens nicking his food and vice versa i'm sure he'll shoot up and outwards LOL x
> 
> Mum has very vibrant colours and the rest of his litter were just as vibrant - she may not be the best type maine coon as she's very old lines but she's produced some crackers with my Oz x


my boy gained half a pound a week, but then he had quite a long "gangly" (as some do) phase before he filled out properly.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Glad he is home safe Lou - he is a real stunner isn't he 

At least I have had the pleasure of seeing him in the flesh and having cuddles with him, he is one seriously good looking boy!!!

Hope he makes some great babies for you xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> my boy gained half a pound a week, but then he had quite a long "gangly" (as some do) phase before he filled out properly.


They tend to do "gangly" until about a year and a half to 2 years on and off, dependent on the lines i have found - some grow slower than others but become extremely big and then there's the ones that come into their size a lot quicker x

The nice thing is with Odin i get to watch him grow as Lou's one of my best mates now and i know she'll send me many pictures  x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, bless him, he's turned into a gorgeous lad Lou  You should both be very proud of him*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

TY Wendy  xx

Lou must be off giving him cuddles i think lol xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all

Thanks so much for all your comments. I always knew he was gorgeous but until today, I didn't realise just how stunning he was.

He has been fantastic this afternoon - hasn't stopped purring and he is just wandering around as though he owns the place. He loves having his tummy rubbed and likes to sit at the top of the stairs to watch everyone.

If anyone is looking for a Maine Coon, you will not go wrong by going to BlueLaKoonz - not only is Odin a gorgeous boy but he has the best temperament and is so chilled out and laidback.

I will be keeping you all updated!

Lou
x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> If anyone is looking for a Maine Coon, you will not go wrong by going to BlueLaKoonz - not only is Odin a gorgeous boy but he has the best temperament and is so chilled out and laidback.


*Haha, me thinks Lou will be bk in the future for another baby, lol.*


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Glad you finally have Odin, Lou - he is one handsome boy!

D x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

FluffyCoonz said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thanks so much for all your comments. I always knew he was gorgeous but until today, I didn't realise just how stunning he was.
> 
> ...


Woman you'll make me blubb again!! lol xx huge hugs sent hunny, you don't know how happy i am to know you're loving him and he's loving it at his new home xx



Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, me thinks Lou will be bk in the future for another baby, lol.*


watch this space LOL xx there may also be a Woodside maine coon in this household next year  lol xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Love the name Odin... :thumbup: my OH has a cat called Thor.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad to hear that the gorgeous Odin is home safe and sound with you where no doubt he is being treated like a little king. (If our ladies are queens our boys should be kings?) Hope he continues to settle in well with the rest of your family, furry and otherwise


----------



## beanie (Dec 13, 2008)

A bonny boy - so handsome


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww what a cutie


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

he is gorgeous you lucky thing!


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

WOW lovely looking Maine coon, hope he settles in well. Keep us updated.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Lou,he does you proud and am glad to have read he's took over so well,looking forward to more pics of this greatly named and handsome lad FC


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

FluffyCoonz said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thanks so much for all your comments. I always knew he was gorgeous but until today, I didn't realise just how stunning he was.
> 
> ...


Sounds like him and Sam (brothers) are v similar. Virtually always purring, even the vet was laughing at what a purrrrer he is. A tummy rubbing lover and likes to sit on shoulders and watch everyone etc.

x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

twinkles said:


> Sounds like him and Sam (brothers) are v similar. Virtually always purring, even the vet was laughing at what a purrrrer he is. A tummy rubbing lover and likes to sit on shoulders and watch everyone etc.
> 
> x


Those two were always like twins anyway, did like to cause mischief together :lol: xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

LousKoonz said:


> Those two were always like twins anyway, did like to cause mischief together :lol: xx


I can't believe that at all - Odin is a little angel....unless you count waiting until I've hoovered before deciding to use the litter tray and spread litter everywhere....jumping on me at 3am and then staring at who knows what in the hallway just outside my bedroom.....trying to drink my tea, trying to eat coco pops, trying to eat everything that isn't his....oh and flashing at me for the first time earlier!!!

Other than that, he's the perfect boy!

Seriously though, David has been away for a few days and Odin has been keeping me company and even crying at around 9:30 at night to let me know he wants to go to bed! Seems like he's ben here forever already xx

Lou
x


----------

